# [Westmarches 5e] The Bright Dawn is Recruiting!



## Batdaf (Feb 3, 2021)

BrightDawn Guild is a *5e Westmarches* Style D&D game.
There is no regular time: every session is scheduled by DMs.
There is no regular party: each game has different players of around 3-7 people.
We have *multiple campaigns & games *being run by multiple DMs.
We use *Discord for RP, Discussions, and Voice chat.*
We use *Roll20* for playing campaigns.
This is a PG-13 server.
Evil alignments and evil acts are forbidden in the guild.
We have a player based economy, everyone trades with eachother!
*New Players welcome!*

There are special events this month and as such *the number of games have exploded*. Personally I'll be running a *fundraiser* during this event to gather funds for the *UNICEF Syrian refugee appeal.* Come check us out!

Add me on discord *Batdaf#2045* or drop me a line here.

Happy D&Ding!


----------

